# Dump trailer questions



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys I've been looking at dump trailers for a little while now and I'm almost ready to pick one up. I've narrowed it down to probly either a Bri-mar or cam superline 6'x10' 10,000lb gvw . 
What do you guys with dump trailers have to say? 
Anything to get or not to get?
I still havent made up my mind on either low profile or deck over with fold down sides. I was thinking deck over, because I would probly have more stuff forked onto the trailer vs. being able to haul a machine with the low profile. And the deck over would be skinnier. But is it alot less stable than the low profile?

Does anyone have one of those trailer dollies that looks like a hand truck? How hard are they to move a trailer around with when unloaded?


So guys tell me what you know:laughing:


Thanks, Dave


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I think mine is 80" x 12 or 14'. I thought this would be the last trailer I would need and the only one I would have to have. I use it for hauling rock, dirt, tractor, lawnmower, whatever.

The first thing you want to do is get rid of the tailgate and the ramps and store them somewhere. Get a piece of 2x8 or 10 or 12 and make a lighter tailgate which can actually be removed without hurting yourself. Store the ramps when not in use just to be rid of 200 lbs of metal.

You want the bed as low as possible. Most stuff can be loaded from behind without too much of a problem. You won't get two pallets in side by side anyway. However, if you could get one with a side that drops down, that would be sweet.

Try to find one that you can get stopped with. I had a gooseneck livestock trailer before that I could stop with very well. Now I have the bumper hitch dump trailer. The brakes on the dumper work, but man is it scary to get it stopped. Maybe that has to do with the gooseneck versus bumber somewhat, which brings me to something I nearly forgot...

Get a gooseneck model if at all possible. I'd almost forgotten how much nicer they are to pull. Probably much better traction as well.

And get one that will dump more than a full load. Mine has trouble when I'm up or over 6 tons, and forget it if it's loaded towards the front. And it's always loaded towards the front because I take off the widow-maker tailgate. I always have to take 100 shovelfuls off the front before it will lift. 98 won't do it, it always has to be 100 shovelfuls.


----------



## stlgrip (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a 6x10 brimar 7000lbs deck over. I was doing city work when i bought it and it was great for the tight streets. The thing is great for demoing kichens and baths and misc stuff, but if ur going to be picking up stone, demoing concrete, taring off roofs, think about a bigger trailer.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

The deck over is much better for dumping crap at the dump because you can put the bed up a lot higher.


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

I use all low profile trailers . They are easier to load and they keep the weight lower to the ground. I would look into a ringo trailer. There factory is in PA and you could drive over and pick one up . I load equipment and trash in mine most of the time . If you get a 10' dump you could load it from the back , just push the 2 cubs of stone in the back and you will be up around the 10,000lbs with trailer weight added . I have 2 12x7 1200lb and one 6x10 10.000 . The 6x10 7000 trailer is lite compared to the 7x12 12000lb , and much better on fuel when pulling. The 12000lb trailers are very heavy duty Ive hauled 5 yard of sand in mine accidentally 19000 lb +- and it dumped no problem . Ive seen the fouled down sides get bent bent up kind easy. My welder told me hes is always fixing them. What type of work will you be doing with the trailer.

I would forget the trailer dollys . You would have to get real bad to move a dump with by hand . My skid works real good .


----------



## Edsollen (Oct 30, 2006)

*Really good trailer company in Chambersburg PA. They are actually a subsidiary of Olsen & Olsen Machine, the company who supplies hydraulics for Bri-Mar. Might want to check them out.*
*Joel
*


http://www.tilmandumptrailers.com/index.aspx
*Mailing Address:*
Tilman Dump Trailer Products, LLC
P.O. Box 501
Chambersburg, PA 17201
*Physical Address:*
Tilman Dump Trailer Products, LLC
5155 Innovation Way, Building #5
Chambersburg, PA 17201
*Email:*
[email protected]
*Phone:*
1-888-663-0277
*Fax:*
717-263-0715


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the info and tips!

I'm stuck with the bumper pull trailer cause of the cap on my truck. I have never pulled anything gooseneck so i wont know what i'm missing:laughing:. I was also thinking the same thing about the deck over being more manuverable and dumping higher off the ground, deffinetly a plus. I will have to look into tilman and those ringo trailers, they both seem pretty well built judging from the internet. 
And ya I guess the trailer dolly was a dream:laughing: I am gonna have to pretty much jackknife the trailer to get it into its parking spot at my house!

I am gonna be using the trailer for mostly garbage, and picking up materials. Mostly wood, siding, and the occasional pallet of concrete, drywall ,ect. 

Know for my next question. Is there anyway to safely haul 16' boards in a 
10' trailer? Or am I crazy? That is one of the things I keep thinling in the back of my head. I was acctually also looking a utility trailers, but I hate to get one and then I am still loading garbage into my truck.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

People haul 16' lumber in 8' long truck beds all the time, so you should be able to haul it in a 10' long trailer. Put something on the end of the load that women don't like, so they'll stay away. Use a mop or broom, and put a red flag on it too to keep the law away.


----------



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

Killian, I'm not trying to be smart, but I don't see the advantage of buying a dump trailer for demo and picking up materials. Wouldn't it be easier to use a dumpster for demo and just have large quantities of materials delivered ? Not to mention the cost of the trailer. Especially since parking the thing is gonna be a pita. Please enlighten me.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

cleveman said:


> Put something on the end of the load that women don't like, so they'll stay away. Use a mop or broom, and put a red flag on it too to keep the law away.


LMAO!:laughing: 


Phillydude, The reason I was thinking of using it for garbage is a lot of my jobs aren't really big enough for even the smallest dumpster and latley I have been doing a lot of jobs where a dumpster really wont fit without a big hassle. What I do now is accumilate the garbage behind my shed, then I end up spending a whole day emptying my pickup and filling it with garbage and off to the dump. I figure I can either accumilate it in the trailer most of the time or atleast not have to empty my truck every time. Plus I am going to charge for bringing the trailer on the job just like a dumpster, so hopefully I should make the money back!
As for the material pickup. Around here I dont have many choices for suppliers and they just screw the little guy. I swear every time I order a small load they throw in so much garbage its rediculious! Plus I have had to wait literally almost a week for a load before. I guess mainly I'm just a control freak:laughing: I just like doing things on my own schedule and picking my own stuff etc. 


Dave


----------



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

dkillianjr said:


> As for the material pickup. Around here I dont have many choices for suppliers and they just screw the little guy. I swear every time I order a small load they throw in so much garbage its rediculious! Plus I have had to wait literally almost a week for a load before. I guess mainly I'm just a control freak:laughing: I just like doing things on my own schedule and picking my own stuff etc.
> 
> Dave


That blows. I have a great supplier that will deliver in two days for free. If I call them early enough and the stuff is at their local warehouse they'll deliver it the next day.


----------



## MACEXCAVATING (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a 14 footer, 14,000 lbs. Was my first piece of equipment. It is a real handy trailer. I am now growing out of it, but good for small h/o jobs. If all you are gonna haul is trash ect, then I think you will be ok. I have a gooseneck and is a real dream to pull. Hauls all the compact equipment fine. It is a PJ trailer. I beleive its made in Oklahoma. Here is a pic of my rig


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

well ,You have to get creative to jam 16' Sheetrock in a 10 ' trailer. The thing is most of the time you only need 12 of 15 sheets of 16' dry wall . You will also need 8s 10 12 most of the time I have used my 12' trailer and loaded the smaller sheets on the bottom of the bed then lay some pallets in the center to hold it up and use 2" ratchet straps over the sheets on top . If you only need a few sheets you could lay 2x6 x16 on top of the trailer. What we do with our lumber is fork a skid of wood 1/2 in the dump , then lay the other side of the skid on a steel HomeDepot cart and we can push it in from the rear with the fork lift . At the job i dump the lumber out and lift it with a skid steer. Blocks or concrete can just be pushed in from the rear 2 skids deep .I use PVC pipe over the top of the trailers with a tarp to keep the snow out. If you keep you trash dry you can save a bundle of cash at the dump. My 7x12 x 5' costs about $120 to dump if i pack it with a ho. Most of the time I make 1 trip out to the dump per job . If i have more then 30yards of trash in a day i mite rent a dumpster. If you need to move the trailer in a tight spot you could add a hitch to the front of the truck. I also rent the trailers out like a small dumpster for $500 a week. It easy money . Most trucks will need a W D hitch added to the truck My ford 250 350 and Excursion diesel can only haul 6500lbs with a 2 5/16ths ball . John

One other thing ballance is every thing . The 10' trailes are short and need to be loaded just right. I like to have about 1000lb 10% on the hitch.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a 6x10 10k LP Brimar.

It's a license to print money as far as I'm concerned.

I've done just about everything you've mentioned with mine except for hauling things that don't fit lengthwise. I personally don't think that's a good idea, but that's besides the point.

I would not in a million years buy a deck over if you ever intend on loading things by hand. I use mine for debris 90% of the time and it's real nice to have the floor of the trailer at "balls" level for loading. I have 30" high extensions on my trailer and it's tough to chuck things over them. Doable, but not effortless. If the trailer was higher, forget about it.

I do not have issues dumping because it's a LP. Don't see how that would be an issue.

You'll want a decent truck or van to pull it. I've only had mine at 9k once and it wasn't too bad to haul with my 3500 van. You'll find with debris that 99% of your battle will be with volume vs weight. I always fill up before I get too heavy. Most of my dump runs are about 2500# filled to the gills.

PM me if you want more info. I'm full of it. Or so says my wife.:laughing:


----------



## ASIinc. (Jun 4, 2008)

I also have a PJ. Its the beefiest, most well made of the ones I looked at. Bri Mar has lost some quality IMO. The only problem with the PJs is they are very heavy. There were two brothers who started out making them and then there was a fight or something and the other one started Load Trail( Thats what Ive been told) Almost identical but Load trail paints their trailers as opposed to powder coat which PJ does. The only problem with powder coating is most of the time they dont prep and clean the metal correctly and you end up with a lot of rust. Good luck


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks again guys, 
Thats a nice rig you got there mac:thumbup:

Wellbuithome, I think you just gave me an idea! I am leaning more and more toward the 6x12 low profile. Then going to the local welding shop and having him make me two H shaped racks welded out of steel that can slide into the stake pockets and sit on the top of the sides. Then just an upside down U shape rack for the middle stake pocket so a lift of wood can be load with a fork lift. Like you said I am worried about hauling long stuff in the 10' and keeping it balanced. 

I am assuming the tops of the sides are fairly heavy duty?

Greg, Like you said I'm deffinetly hoping to make some money on this thing too! And also like you said I'm a little worried, some of those deckovers look freaking higher than my truck! You wouldnt happen to know what the total width of your is from fender to fender? I may take you up on that PM offer I'm talking to the bri mar rep tomorrow.

The worst part is the closest place around here to look at an instock trailer is literally a couple hours away. I am probly leaning toward the brimar, thats really the only quality trailer the local places can easily get. I did get a chance to look at one the other day. I was heading to a job and passed a couple of guys doing some demo on an old building with a deck over brimar parked out in front. I turned around and stoped and talked to the guys and was looking at their trailer, I think they thought I was nuts:laughing:

ASIinc, yup thats another one I was looking at but they are very hard to get here and expensive cause of the freight charges.


Dave


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

Now your talk en , The rack worked great when i was pulling the trailer with a series pickup . But now i have a tall ford LCF with a 12' dump With the large weather guard aluminium tool boxes and a rack made from 2x4 square tube.steal . The lumber would hit the truck rack on turns. I don't use the pockets I just run angle iron around the top of the bed and weld it to the trailer in a few spots. I just sold the rack . You also need a top bar running front to back. some guys weld wire mesh to the front and sides . I have removable wood sides . You don't really need a center bar. You will whack your head and the bar will grab garbage dumping out .Make your rear bar removable . If you don't need the trailer today i would wait till Feb 20th to buy one. Ive bought a trailer every february for 3 years and i seem to pay 1800 to 2300 +- and they where all only a year old . The great thing is all they need is grease and light bulbs. I am looking at a 12' deck over now but the guy still wants 4500 for it . I want to change over to a roll off dump trailer so i could have different boxes but they are big bucks. Ive never seen one for sale used . I sent 2 boxes out to day = 1000 bucks :clap: The best part is little wifey dropped them off .:thumbup:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

dkillianjr said:


> You wouldnt happen to know what the total width of your is from fender to fender? I may take you up on that PM offer I'm talking to the bri mar rep tomorrow.


Without pulling out out a tape, my guess is that it's probably about 7.5 feet wide give or take. I have a utility body on my van and it's exactly the same width as my van. I can check tomorrow.

I'd prolly get a 12' if I new then what I know today. I think the extra 2' is not that much more expensive, but saves money in the long run.

What you have to remember with a dump trailer is the more jobs you can haul it to before you have to dump it is where you make your money. You never, ever want to go to the dump with a partially full trailer--it's a waste.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep, when i had my dumpster built they told me that anything over 14' pulls on the tongue a lot and pulls welds. ALso they said that the height of a 16' dumper in the air is bad. 14 is the way to go. I think my deckover is 92" wide.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks again guys, 

Wellbuilt, thanks for the ideas! I wouldnt mind waiting, but I am an impulsive kinda guy:laughing: Acctually what really got me to thinking about buying the trailer is I have a few jobs coming up real soon in a row that I can really use the trailer on. 

Greg, Thats pretty much what I was thinking about 7.5 feet or so. Yup your right Greg this thing isn't goin to the dump til its full to the brim:laughing:


Well I think I am now looking at either a Cam superline or a Tilman. I talked to the Bri Mar rep today, he said it would probly be a 4 week or so wait! I was also comparing the three trailers and they all pretty much have the same options except the Bri Mar deck over has a 12ga floor instead of a 10ga. So we will see. 

How quick do these things rust? Have you guys had any rusting problems?

Greg, I know yours is pretty new, is it showing much rust or anything?


Dave


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

kcomstock said:


> hey guys, I don't know anything about brake controllers, I like the reivews the voyager has been getting but what I don't know is how you determine how axles you have to brake, I understand how to count how many axles you have but on the website it says 1-4 axle system, what does that mean?


it means how many axles are under the trailer, single, dual, triple axle?? most bigger utility trailers are dual axle...like my car hauler:









it's a dual axle since it has 2 saxles under it....understand??:thumbsup:


----------



## bobbyr (Jan 26, 2009)

have ever seen the contractors series side dump you should check it out


----------



## toddanderson (Dec 16, 2009)

*What size truck*

What size truck would you recommend with this size trailer ?
filled with roof shingles





MACEXCAVATING said:


> I have a 14 footer, 14,000 lbs. Was my first piece of equipment. It is a real handy trailer. I am now growing out of it, but good for small h/o jobs. If all you are gonna haul is trash ect, then I think you will be ok. I have a gooseneck and is a real dream to pull. Hauls all the compact equipment fine. It is a PJ trailer. I beleive its made in Oklahoma. Here is a pic of my rig


----------



## batterysteve (Dec 22, 2009)

*Looking for a deckover dump trailer with removable sides*

Hey Guys
I'm completely new at this but I was wondering if anybody out there knows where I can find a deckover dump trailer with removable sides and tailgate. I would prefer a 6X10 with approx. 10K gvw. I'm hoping to buy one quick to help out on taxes. Any help would be appreciated. I'm located in the east. Email is [email protected]
Thanks, Steve:notworthy


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

i have a 16 footer with 4' removable sides. I love it. Where are you located. The manufacturer i bought mine from has places in Ohio, Indiana, Michigan and PA.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

toddanderson said:


> What size truck would you recommend with this size trailer ?
> filled with roof shingles


Nothing smaller than 3/4


----------

